# DNP: Weekend Bursts?



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2015)

Was poking around a few old threads and something Basskiller mentioned caught my eye:

*"During the week I'm on very low carbs and timing them to when I'm most active. 
Weekends reload carbs. 
But during this reload.. 
I start Fri with 2 caps, Sat- 2 caps and Sun morning 1 cap 

so I'll only be doing short weekend bursts."*

I'm wondering if anyone else has run DNP this way & if so, for how long and what was your experience?

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 12, 2015)

After running dnp I'd never run it again. Lol. Shit is nasty but I guess that sounds like a decent idea to try.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> After running dnp I'd never run it again. Lol. Shit is nasty but I guess that sounds like a decent idea to try.



I've run it twice and yes, it was hell each time. I've not seen BK's approach before though, wondering how that would play out.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah the mates now a days come up with all kinds of tricks. Lol.  Give it a shot and let me know how it works out because I'm curious to say the least.  Seems like a good idea on paper


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2015)

Seems like a waste imo


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seems like a waste imo



Elaborate, hot pants.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 12, 2015)

It take 2-3 days for dnp to deplete glycogen. It does seem like a waste.

For me, dnp works great on low carbs. When I up the carbs I feel like a furnace and I sweat more (obviously).

If you are carb loading 2 days, why take dnp?

The truth is I never tried it that way, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Elaborate, hot pants.


Takes a while to knock the glycogen out for starters. Plus taking dnp daily causes an overlap with the half life bringing up the peak dose.

Seriously don't waste it like this.

Just run 250mg for a month daily. Eat cake. Lose fat.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 12, 2015)

I guess I don't get why people use it, and complain heavily about the sides. I need more research on the subject, carry on.


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 12, 2015)

stonetag said:


> I guess I don't get why people use it, and complain heavily about the sides. I need more research on the subject, carry on.



Because the sides suck.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 12, 2015)

Risk of death is always a big downer


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have ran DNP every way conceivable and I can tell you this method worked the least best for me. 

As I have stated several times in the past though, Im a little bit of an anomaly when it comes to DNP. I dont get most of the sides until i get over a gram.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 12, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> I have ran DNP every way conceivable and I can tell you this method worked the least best for me.
> 
> As I have stated several times in the past though, Im a little bit of an anomaly when it comes to DNP. I dont get most of the sides until i get over a gram.



I got barely any sides at over a gram. Tren is worse for me when it comes to sides.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2015)

Bloody hell...y'all have some steel-plated innards...DNP over a gram? For how long?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 12, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Bloody hell...y'all have some steel-plated innards...DNP over a gram? For how long?



I think I did 12days at 1g or more before stopping. I stopped bc I ran out not bc of the sides which were literally nonexistent for me


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 12, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I got barely any sides at over a gram. Tren is worse for me when it comes to sides.



According to maintenance man and toolsteel we are liars and we have bunk DNP. I pretty much stopped posting in the DNP section because I got sick of people calling me a liar and telling me I was going to die...


I have ran DNP at 1250 for a month. 

I have ran DNP with a clean diet of 33/33/33, I have ran it in keto, I have ran it and ate nothing but junk food (Christmas season of '12), No matter what my dosage is between 500 and 1250mg, I ALWAYS loose 5 lbs a week. It makes no sense. When I did the 1250mg per day I was eating a super clean diet and lost 5 lbs like clockwork per week. Then I have done only 500mg and ate complete garbage and lost 5lbs per week. It never failed. 


You just really have to watch out for peripheral neropathy at those dosages.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 12, 2015)

I ran it with success at a high dose with very little sides as well I went up in two week intervals 250ed 2 weeks then 500 750 lost 19lbs . I don't think my body recovered well I gained back 25 lol. its not worth it in my op or if it is I would research a pct to it to try and keep the weight off


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 12, 2015)

that makes no sense. DNP is non hormonal. if you gained 25lbs back it was because you were eating to much and doing to little.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 12, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> that makes no sense. DNP is non hormonal. if you gained 25lbs back it was because you were eating to much and doing to little.



I changed nothing while on and while off I started around 230 and change went down 19 got that back and went up another 7 or 8 lbs after I came  same training same eating habits . I am no expert in fact I went into the trial blind which I admit was dumb not knowing the true effects . Anyway I could be wrong but I believe it will **** with your metabolism I still am not educated on DNP b/c I am just not interested in trying it again I would look into the after effects and maybe use something to combat them if there are any which I am not even entirely sure there are .


----------



## Magical (Oct 13, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> According to maintenance man and toolsteel we are liars and we have bunk DNP.



Im happy you arent bitter about it. MM thinks you are a liar cause he almost died on 500mg a day. Even though you may be able to run DNP at a gram, most people cant. Def not a good idea to promote using DNP at a gram per day


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2015)

I've wondered at the practicality of DNP. No doubt it works in most, however without a corresponding change in diet or activity levels I'd think one would simply begin immediately upon cessation to regain all of the weight lost? Not like there's a B&C option here as there is with cycling gear. So perhaps as a show prep drug or a "diet kickstarter"?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> According to maintenance man and toolsteel we are liars and we have bunk DNP. I pretty much stopped posting in the DNP section because I got sick of people calling me a liar and telling me I was going to die...
> 
> 
> I have ran DNP at 1250 for a month.
> ...



I know MM. I'm not going to get into it but clean or junk matters little in the context of weight loss. It's the calories and macros that matter most. 



Magical said:


> Im happy you arent bitter about it. MM thinks you are a liar cause he almost died on 500mg a day. Even though you may be able to run DNP at a gram, most people cant. Def not a good idea to promote using DNP at a gram per day



The DNP I used came from the group buy with MM. The highest I ran it was 1250mg for about 2wks or less and there might have been a day or two at 1500mg. Stating our experiences isn't the same as promoting them. 



NbleSavage said:


> I've wondered at the practicality of DNP. No doubt it works in most, however without a corresponding change in diet or activity levels I'd think one would simply begin immediately upon cessation to regain all of the weight lost? Not like there's a B&C option here as there is with cycling gear. So perhaps as a show prep drug or a "diet kickstarter"?



The weight can def come back if no dietary interventions are taken.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 13, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> According to maintenance man and toolsteel we are liars and we have bunk DNP. I pretty much stopped posting in the DNP section because I got sick of people calling me a liar and telling me I was going to die...
> 
> 
> I have ran DNP at 1250 for a month.
> ...


Please do not put words in my mouth. I never said such a thing. I just simply wish you wouldn't treat it like its as 
dangerous as a box of ****ing tic-tacs.


----------



## Magical (Oct 13, 2015)

I just dont want new users to think that high doses of DNP is something to be taken lightly.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 13, 2015)

I like basskiller but that approach is pretty stupid - dnp would completely negate the potential benefits of the carb load so....what was the point? Unless you just fancy pigging out for a few days without getting too fat I guess.


----------

